# Fort Pickens



## Redfisher85 (Oct 28, 2018)

In the area this weekend headed home Monday, wanna spend the day fishing and letting kids play. Tried last night to go check out for Pickens however had no way in or any info at booth around 8ish. Are they open? Can I get to jetties?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

News release said that they were to open Ft. Pickens and campground October 19th after fixing the road. I haven't been out yet but it should be open. Don't know about the jetties but if you can get to the fort, I would think so.


----------

